# Today's Smoke



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

My wife wanted BBQ for supper so I got up this morning and fired up the Akorn. Twas goooood!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Good eating. You can't beat a smoked BB.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Now that is a good looking butt.
What's that stuff that looks like baby sh!t on the sammies :whistling:
If you're gonna use mustard based sauce, ya gotta put the coleslaw on the sammie too. :yes:


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

We need to see your receipt that you used to make this :thumbup:


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

what are the sides? that crust looks great.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Receipt
What he spent is irrelevant, the results are mouth watering.
Recipe
Rub a big Butt and slow smoke it, pull it and enjoy.
Finely minced coleslaw, looks creamy not vinegar.
Potato salad, made with relish, mayo and just a bit of mustard.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

ChileRelleno said:


> Receipt
> What he spent is irrelevant, the results are mouth watering mouth watering.
> Recipe
> Rub a big Butt and slow smoke it, pull it and enjoy.
> ...


Wow! You are good Chile! 
The rub I used this time is quite simple. 4 parts Paprika. 2 parts brown sugar, 1 part onion powder. The Neely's rub from Interstate BBQ in Memphis. I cooked in my Akorn at 250* with lump charcoal and apple wood chunks. I sprayed the butt with a 4/1 ratio of apple juice and cider vinegar ever hour or so of the cook. I pulled it out at an internal temp of 205*. 
Just a table spoon of dill pickle juice in the slaw.Save
Save​


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I like crusty butts and I can not lie!!!


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice butt!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

great looking eats there paymaster; sure it was great & thanks for sharing.

++ on Jason:


Jason said:


> I like crusty butts and I can not lie!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks mighty fine !


----------

